# I squirt too much and it's causing problems.



## dingle111

Hello everyone.
About a year ago I met a wonderful, caring and loving man after divorcing.
Unlike my ex husband my new partner loves as much as I do.
However, for the past two months my partner has been unable to come inside me as I can squirt and come 30 to 40 times during foreplay and sex. He is incredibly patient and says it is no big deal but I feel guilty he is not achieving his orgasm. When we became intimate I explained to him I have a gag reflex so couldn't perform oral sex on him. He was fine with that and still regularly performs oral sex on me and in turn he shared he doesn't like to be masturbated as he doesn't like the feeling of being tugged.

Everything was fine but the more he has worked out how to please me the more I come, get wet and literally soak the sheets and then he is unable to ejaculate as he loses any sensation of tightness. It is really getting to me and I am worrying I may lose him even though he reassures me he can cope. 

I asked him recently if there was anything I could do and he suggested anal as it was something he enjoyed with a previous partner. I said no and he accepted my view on anal is it sounds disgusting and I don't want to try it.

I am asking for advice as I am feeling selfish and guilty he makes me come over and over and lately he never gets to experience an orgasm and I'm worried he might leave me over it.

Any advice? 

Carly x


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I think you're right to be worried. No orgasm for him while you get multiples, and you're closed off to the usual alternatives. Sounds like this relationship has an expiration date. 'Coping' is not really a solution.


----------



## dingle111

I can't help I have a gag reflex and I think anal is not a natural thing to do.


----------



## Ynot

Well, unless you can overcome some of your inhibitions to work out a way to please him it does sound like this relationship has a short shelf life. It seems like if he is getting you off that much, it might be worth it for you to at least make the effort. You might find out, you actually enjoy it.


----------



## Livvie

You could work on the gag reflex issue. Everyone has a gag reflex, but overcome it while eating, swallowing pills, going to the dentist, etc. You could probably work on this if you wanted to.


----------



## dingle111

Livvie I literally start to retch when I brush my teeth with a small toothbrush. I have been trying. A friend suggested I put my toothbrush gradually more into my mouth to overcome my gag reflex as she thinks it is psychological. I did it and I ended up vomiting. My friend said it's clear my partner loves me but said no man will accept frustration over and over. I am at my wits end as I love him the world over.


----------



## rich84

My wife isn't as giving as I am in bed. Although she has been working on it, her lack of reciprocity does hurt at times. I want someone to let their guard down and go wild with me. If it's lopsided, your partner will likely start to feel dissatisfied and resentful. While brining you 40 orgasms has to be lots of fun, he can't constantly be left standing with his d!ck in his hand. 

Maybe make sure he goes first? Maybe really focus on training yourself to overcome that reflex. Handjobs aren't the best, but if you use lube it can be good and not "tug." Even if it's not intentional, you're being pretty selfish and like others said this can't end well with its current course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich84

Did you say 40 squirting orgasms? Squirt and too much is an oxymoron. Lol. Still. 

Towel? Rougher (more friction)? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Why can't you sometimes have it just be for him? Skip the foreplay and just have intercourse. This doesn't seem like that difficult a problem to solve.


----------



## Lila

Simple solution. ....get him to focus on his orgasm first. He can then focus on giving you your forty.


----------



## jorgegene

How many poitions have you tried?

Some can acheive better results sometimes, even when lots of lube.

also, im assuming you start and stop and start again?

My wife sometimes puts out massive lube but second or third time she swellls up and dries out a bit


----------



## Evinrude58

I don't understand how someone could have so many o's. Is this a troll? 
A man is not that's darned difficult to get off; if you expect this to continue you've got to make changes. And if he can't, how can any man o with you? 
The anal thing you might like, might not. With such a neg attitude toward it it's unlikely you will. Good luck either way. It would be a shame if such a good thing got away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

Lila said:


> Simple solution. ....get him to focus on his orgasm first. He can then focus on giving you your forty.


^This^

Also, think about stocking up on towels.


----------



## CatJayBird

Evinrude58 said:


> I don't understand how someone could have so many o's. Is this a troll?
> A man is not that's darned difficult to get off; if you expect this to continue you've got to make changes. And if he can't, how can any man o with you?
> The anal thing you might like, might not. With such a neg attitude toward it it's unlikely you will. Good luck either way. It would be a shame if such a good thing got away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking the same thing. I'm pretty sure I would lose count at that many!!!


----------



## Hope Shimmers

This isn't just going to be a problem with this guy. It will be a problem for any future guys. So if I were you I would try harder find a way around it. 

I've never heard of anyone having that many orgasms at one time. It's a little... hard to believe. But, certainly there are ways you can hold yourself back a little.

Also, you did not try very hard to overcome the gag reflex thing. Most people have a gag reflex. There are ways to overcome it, but it takes some time and patience (google it, lots of step by step instructions). I know, because I overcame it in order to be better at giving oral. 

I suggest being more receptive to anal or other options. It's really up to you if it's worth losing him over your inhibitions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dingle111

No I am not a troll. I came here for help. My ex husband stopped going down on me or wanting sex because he said I came to much. I am not exaggerating I come 30 - 40 times. I do. I wish I didn't. The thought of anal sex scares me. I know I've been selfish but I'm asking for help not criticism as I have found a man who truly loves me and I'm not stupid. I can see he is struggling with not being able to come and I don't want him to leave me. Okay!!!


----------



## Ynot

dingle111 said:


> No I am not a troll. I came here for help. My ex husband stopped going down on me or wanting sex because he said I came to much. I am not exaggerating I come 30 - 40 times. I do. I wish I didn't. The thought of anal sex scares me. I know I've been selfish but I'm asking for help not criticism as I have found a man who truly loves me and I'm not stupid. I can see he is struggling with not being able to come and I don't want him to leave me. Okay!!!


You have been given a lot of advice. If you can't be less inhibited/more adventuresome then you just have to accept it for what it is.


----------



## NoChoice

OP,
Do you gag when you lick? Or slide your lips up and down similarly to eating corn on the cob. You do not sound open to really trying, that is regrettable.


----------



## Evinrude58

Are you having 30-40 orgasms or just releasing fluid 30 or 40 times? Maybe there's a medical problem with your bladder control you could check into? If you have that many orgasms you must be the luckiest person alive!!

If this is serious, I think you really should check into a sex therapist or urologist who specializes in this sort of thing. These people have seen everything and maybe your problem isn't so uncommon and there are easy solutions. 

Other than that-- I just don't know what to suggest. Good luck. If you find a solution I hope you'll post it in case there's others it could help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spitfire

What guy doesn't like getting tugged on lol. I'll tell you how many. None. We grow up on it. 

Was jerking him off your solution to the problem and at that point did he say he didn't like it?

You both sound very stubborn sexually.


----------



## sixty-eight

Spitfire said:


> You both sound very stubborn sexually.


forgive me if i'm wrong, but it sounds as thought you haven't tried anal, and just don't like the idea of it.

There are women that like it, and some that don't. And some that only are open to it at a specific point of arousal (only during foreplay, only after orgasm, etc.) It would be worth experimenting with that to see if you can enjoy it. 

As for the gag reflex, i saw a numbing spray once for that. no idea if it works, but there's stuff out there to try if you are willing to try.

My dad likes to say, can't means won't. Not always true, but seems to be true for you.


----------



## Dude007

Use a shop vac while having sex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Dude007 said:


> Use a shop vac while having sex
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When I saw that you were the most recent commenter, I knew I was going to be laughing when I read the latest response!

Seriously, OP, why can't you just have intercourse first, or sometimes as an only???


----------



## Faithful Wife

Best thread title ever.


----------



## Dude007

Yeah it appears to be a technical term of some sort
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dingle111

Secondtime
Please don't be so dismissive. I have tried making it about him and having quick morning sex with no foreplay but as soon as he gets inside me I start to come. I have been to the doctors which was very embarrasing for me and he referred me to a gynocologist whom I see next month. Medical is slow!

Yes I feel selfish taking all the pleasure but the thought of anal scares me.


----------



## dingle111

Sixty eight.
I have never tried anal. The thought of it being in there scares me!


----------



## happy2gether

nothing to be scared of, if he takes his time and you use plenty of lube it won't be that bad. My wife says it hurts for the first few seconds but then feels great. 

As far as you performing oral, as stated above you can lick and run your lips over the shaft/head. My wife also has a major gag reflex and she can only take a portion in her mouth. It is all about doing what you can with what you have to make sure your partner is pleasured.


----------



## Faithful Wife

If you've always had this much moisture it likely won't change. Sorry, that kinda sucks. There are ways to deliberately dehydrate yourself but that is not a healthy approach and may not work anyway.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

dingle111 said:


> Secondtime
> Please don't be so dismissive. I have tried making it about him and having quick morning sex with no foreplay but as soon as he gets inside me I start to come. I have been to the doctors which was very embarrasing for me and he referred me to a gynocologist whom I see next month. Medical is slow!
> 
> Yes I feel selfish taking all the pleasure but the thought of anal scares me.


I'm sorry if I came off as dismissive. You were not clear about this in your initial post, that this occurs with PIV sex. 

Sounds like there must be a diagnosis for this. Perhaps there is a medication that could help. For example, SSRIs greatly diminish the ability to achieve orgasm, at least at first. Or maybe there's a procedure to desensitize the nerve endings?

Consider seeing a physical therapist who specializes in women's GYN issues.


----------



## Evinrude58

dingle111 said:


> Secondtime
> Please don't be so dismissive. I have tried making it about him and having quick morning sex with no foreplay but as soon as he gets inside me I start to come. I have been to the doctors which was very embarrasing for me and he referred me to a gynocologist whom I see next month. Medical is slow!
> 
> Yes I feel selfish taking all the pleasure but the thought of anal scares me.


I'm sorry but I dont believe this: 
As soon as he enters me I come.
He doesn't like being "tugged on".
I come 30 or 40 times.

You need to define "come".

Is this a sudden release of fluid, or spasmic muscle contractionsword of the vagina?

Something is fishy here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks

Gag reflex - I'm guessing you don't brush your tongue then. Try breathing out when brushing tongue & back teeth. This will help you to get used to opening your mouth wider.

Have you tried inserting a tampon? Some men like it because it makes you tighter and they get more friction. Plus, it can absorb some moisture.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Blondilocks said:


> Have you tried inserting a tampon? Some men like it because it makes you tighter and they get more friction. Plus, it can absorb some moisture.


Interesting thought but wouldn't it get shoved up in there?


----------



## Blondilocks

Faithful Wife said:


> Interesting thought but wouldn't it get shoved up in there?


It can as some women have had to go to the doctor to get it removed. I've never used one for this purpose but had a friend who routinely used one and didn't have any problems with removal.


----------



## dingle111

Evinrude

My doctor explained medical opinion is divided over female external orgasms and could likely be involuntary urine secretion. Be sceptical, I have to live with my skene gland, air bubbles in my vagina when I exercise and leaking down below when I simply cough. Okay???


----------



## dingle111

Thank you blondilocks. I have never thought of using a tampon but it makes sense absorbing. Thank you so much for a constructive suggestion :blush:


----------



## sixty-eight

dingle111 said:


> Sixty eight.
> I have never tried anal. The thought of it being in there scares me!


You could work up to it. I saw @intheory suggested he rub himself between your a$$ cheeks without penetration in doggy style position. if that works then:

you could try having him turn you on to the highest point of arousal, and then penetrate you there with something small, a butt plug or a finger, see if you find any pleasure from that. If you do then:

you could try having him penetrate shallowly while you stimulate yourself with a vibe.

i think the key for minimal discomfort is to be very relaxed, or very turned on, whatever that means for you. (alcohol, teasing/lots of build up, sex toys, etc.)

If i were you, i'd be searching google for how to's, instructional videos and articles, and maybe browsing in a sex shop. Or you could even ask him, if he has any ideas. He's the one who suggested it. If you said you were maybe open to trying it, but would need his help to get comfortable with it, i can't imagine that he would turn you down.

_*Disclaimer: It's your relationship. Don't do anything you are ultimately not comfortable with. The right guy will make sure you feel right about trying new things.*_


----------



## Blondilocks

Kegels will help with the leaking.


----------



## Blondilocks

Before you try anal, read up on the medical consequences that can occur. They aren't for the faint of heart.

Don't let anyone talk you into doing something sexual that you don't want or are scared to do.

Try kegels, restricting liquids before sex and possibly the tampon.


----------



## sixty-eight

Blondilocks said:


> Kegels will help with the leaking.


:iagree:

ben wa balls and jade yoni eggs are other options.


----------



## Blondilocks

Do you really think this woman needs more orgasms?:wink2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round

sixty-eight said:


> :iagree:
> 
> ben wa balls and jade yoni eggs are other options.


What?! Did you have your fingers on the right keys??  

Seriously, what the heck is that....a food or an exercise?


----------



## sixty-eight

SecondTime'Round said:


> What?! Did you have your fingers on the right keys??
> 
> Seriously, what the heck is that....a food or an exercise?


lol.
pelvic floor exercise tools, is i guess the simplest way to describe them.


----------



## sixty-eight

Blondilocks said:


> Do you really think this woman needs more orgasms?:wink2:


lol, is this at me blondi?

Do you think she _could_ have more? I'd think after 40 in one session, you just explode.


----------



## Blondilocks

sixty-eight said:


> lol, is this at me blondi?
> 
> Do you think she _could_ have more? I'd think after 40 in one session, you just explode.


Yes. Women have been known to orgasm while using the ben wa balls (or so they say).


----------



## sixty-eight

Blondilocks said:


> Yes. Women have been known to orgasm while using the ben wa balls (or so they say).


true. The jade eggs are probably better in this situation.

But the eggs are a little too much, crystals/mystical energy/new age crap for some people to buy into, and the ben wa balls are more easily accessible. I've been seeing the eggs more in the new mom/yoga crowd than i used to, and i've seen them suggested for the sex has become uncomfortable or painful aspect as well.

not that she can't just do kegels. i just wanted to put more options out there. Some people have tried kegels and don't do them correctly so they don't get results.


----------



## marriage_student

dingle111 said:


> Secondtime
> Please don't be so dismissive. I have tried making it about him and having quick morning sex with no foreplay but as soon as he gets inside me I start to come. I have been to the doctors which was very embarrasing for me and he referred me to a gynocologist whom I see next month. Medical is slow!
> 
> Yes I feel selfish taking all the pleasure but the thought of anal scares me.


maybe you just aren't meant to be with a male. 
its pretty common for people not to have a sexual partner, because a lot people aren't user friendly.
deformities are nothing to be ashamed of though, its pretty common.


----------



## john1068

dingle111 said:


> I can't help I have a gag reflex and I think anal is not a natural thing to do.


Every human has a gag reflex, many simply work on reducing it by training.

Is anal any more or less "unnatural" than oral? You're asking for advice and I think the consensus here will be consistent...

A) find s way to control your orgasms and corresponding squirting and wetness (not likely possible )

B) work on tightening up (not likely)

C) work on calming your gag reflex (definitely possible)

D) work on getting over your anal issues (possible)

He seems willing to work through your issues without ruling anything out but you appear to not grant him the same openness. I suggest you consider being a bit more open to all of the possibilities...discussing them when you're not currently aroused is different that the excitement of the moment so that which makes you uncomfortable to discuss takes on a new life in the moment.


----------



## Lila

These suggestions were posted on another thread in SIM and I thought they could also apply to you. I'm not sure how well either would work or go over but it's worth bringing up as an option.

1) Use of Fleshlight. This is apparently a toy (I've never seen one so I'm not 100% sure) for men that simulates the feel of a vagina. You can use it on your partner just like he would use a toy on you.

2) Prostrate massage/pegging. You seem to be averse to anal sex being performed on you, and that's perfectly okay, but maybe he's into having it done to him? Some guys swear by it. It's worth a shot if you're both open to it.

As others have suggested, there are many substitutes to PIV and oral sex. It just requires some creativity.


----------



## EllisRedding

sixty-eight said:


> forgive me if i'm wrong, but it sounds as thought you haven't tried anal, and just don't like the idea of it.
> 
> There are women that like it, and some that don't. And some that only are open to it at a specific point of arousal (only during foreplay, only after orgasm, etc.) It would be worth experimenting with that to see if you can enjoy it.
> 
> As for the gag reflex, i saw a numbing spray once for that. no idea if it works, but there's stuff out there to try if you are willing to try.
> 
> My dad likes to say, can't means won't. Not always true, but seems to be true for you.


Not gonna lie @sixty-eight, was browsing through this thread quickly and got momentarily disturbed when I read your post which both referenced anal and "My dad likes to say"... lol


----------



## EllisRedding

Lila said:


> 1) Use of Fleshlight. This is apparently a toy (I've never seen one so I'm not 100% sure) for men that simulates the feel of a vagina. You can use it on your partner just like he would use a toy on you.


Agreed as well, seems like a fleshlight (please do not confuse with flashlight, yikes...) would be the best option here.


----------



## sixty-eight

EllisRedding said:


> Not gonna lie @sixty-eight, was browsing through this thread quickly and got momentarily disturbed when I read your post which both referenced anal and "My dad likes to say"... lol


gross. gutter mind


----------



## Florida_rosbif

Evinrude58 said:


> Something is fishy here.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## wilson

Rather than having him inside you, squeeze your legs together and have him use the space between your legs. It sounds like you have enough lubrication to make that work. He can be in front or in back.


----------



## sunhunter

If your pelvic floor muscles are stronger you can squeeze his penis while he’s in you. If they’re really strong you can “milk” him without moving, just by squeezing.

Gag reflex can be trained. Start with a dildo in you mouth. Put it as far in your mouth as it’s comfortable for you, don’t move it, just hold it steady. You will see that after some practicing you can go further. Then after a week or so you add a little motion. Once you’re used to that, the next step is more motion. Built it up step by step and you will be able to deep throat eventually.

Another fun thing to do is when you’re sitting on top of him, you put his penis between your labia (not in your vagina). It’s called the camel toe slide. By moving your pelvis you keep sliding your p$ssy over his penis. As a man I also find it visually stimulating to look at moist labia sliding over my penis. If you do it well, it stimulates your clit as well … so you’ll have fun to.

I guess the anal sex thing had been covered. If you try it, take your time to get used to it. Go slowly ... and I mean weeks or months.


----------



## marriage_student

^ if i try anal sex on my girlfriend will it disturb her cheeks and make them too separated after a while of it?
not sure i'll even prefer it anways, so might not try it, especially if it damages her soft beauty.


----------



## chillymorn

try not tugging when you give him a hand job. use some lube and just glide. when having penetration do the old reach around and stroke him as he penetrates you. during oral just put the head in your mouth and stroke whats left don't forget about his ball. hold and caress them with the other hand. 

watch some video's on how to give a sensual hand job.


----------



## alexm

intheory said:


> Can you lick and suck just the end of his penis? Run your tongue only up and down the shaft? You don't have to insert it in your mouth very much.


Yeah, this.

My ex wife had TMJ (lockjaw) that precluded her from giving proper oral sex. She DID do it early on, but her jaw locked open one too many times, and it wasn't pleasant for her at all. So no more.

So oral sex became tongue-only, and although not the same, it did the trick, especially after some practice.

FWIW, anal sex is one of those things that's not for everybody, but you may be surprised that it can be much more pleasurable than you'd think.

In my experience (and also just through reading), women who are capable of g-spot orgasms/squirting tend to be able to enjoy anal sex as well. They're not mutually exclusive, of course, but it appears as though there's a correlation.

Without getting too graphic, the same nerve endings that one feels pleasure from inside the vagina are also located in the anal opening.

Given that g-spot orgasms are normally achieved by hitting the spot on the roof of the vagina (in and up), it's easy to hit the same spots via anal sex, believe it or not. Couple that with clitoral stimulation, and voila.

My wife and I have done anal a few times, though it's not our favourite. It takes some planning and manoeuvring and a good deal of foreplay, but it's not nearly as messy or disgusting as some people think. Unless your husband is gigantic, then size isn't usually an issue, either. To me, it's 99% mental, overcoming the thought that you're doing something "different". After trying it a few times with my wife (at her request), she was able to orgasm from it. I wouldn't say she likes it, but once in a while it gets thrown in just to mix things up. She does have to be very turned on first, though.

And the irony is that it doesn't really do much for me. Once you get past the tight opening, there's not a whole lot of stimulation for me where it counts. Go figure.


----------



## alexm

dingle111 said:


> No I am not a troll. I came here for help. My ex husband stopped going down on me or wanting sex because he said I came to much. I am not exaggerating I come 30 - 40 times. I do. I wish I didn't. The thought of anal sex scares me. I know I've been selfish but I'm asking for help not criticism as I have found a man who truly loves me and I'm not stupid. I can see he is struggling with not being able to come and I don't want him to leave me. Okay!!!


Well, the advice is there.

I don't think any of us see this any different than if a man came on here and said he will only get off through oral sex, and the thought of vaginal intercourse disgusted him and he hates kissing.

Basically, you've pigeon-holed yourself into a spot where you give your partner only one option, and that option doesn't work for him.

Granted, he doesn't like to be manually stimulated, which is a bit different, but still.

Essentially, the way things are now, you two are not sexually compatible. Unless one or both of you get over your individual restrictions you've each set upon yourselves, then sex will continue like this as long as you're together.

If you really love each other, you'll work on these self-imposed restrictions and overcome them (him, too). If not, you'll find other partners that are a closer match sexually and life will go on.

My ex wife and I were not sexually compatible at all, for a variety of reasons. But with us, they were not reasons that could be fixed. You guys both have things that you CAN fix, so get to it


----------



## happy as a clam

Evinrude58 said:


> I don't understand how someone could have so many o's. Is this a troll?


I've honestly never heard of 40 orgasms in a single session. But hey, what do I know?


----------



## bkyln309

I think you should just be done with sex. 

However, 

Sorry but this is not real. No way. Just stick it in and she comes. NOT!! TROLL TROLL TROLL!


----------



## Sbrown

I'm betting if this is real hubby masterbate to often. 

Scott


----------



## gouge_away

Sbrown said:


> I'm betting if this is real hubby masterbate to often.
> 
> Scott


Bingo!

He needs to go at least 2 weeks without masturbating, hopefully then he will look for sensitivity that you naturally provide.

From my experience women can have a dozen squirting Os, they are different than PIV Os.

The thing is, he isn't getting off period, because of his delayed ejaculation issue, that is his issue, not yours to correct. Because of his delayed ejaculation he has resorted to non PIV, and that's why you have so many "external" orgasms.

Bottom line, he needs to get used to the feel of a vagina, and that will require him to stop jerking off with kung-foo-grip.


----------



## marriage_student

how common is squirting?
do all ladies know if they can do it or not?
if ladies like seeing guys shooting so much, they will like themselves doing it too.
is the squirting ingredients the same as when a lady has wet panties from thinking about her boyfriend?


----------



## gouge_away

Only met 2 myself.

One natural, one had to learn.

It's mostly water, tasteless (maybe a wee bit piss tasting)


----------



## marriage_student

gouge_away said:


> Only met 2 myself.
> 
> One natural, one had to learn.
> 
> It's mostly water, tasteless (maybe a wee bit piss tasting)


piss as in urine? 
that's weird that it tastes like that.
does it shoot upward or down or across?
what causes it to happen, can a lady be slapped on the bottom (if she likes that) and squirt? or does have to be more contact? can she squirt in her sleep?


----------



## GusPolinski

marriage_student said:


> piss as in urine?
> that's weird that it tastes like that.
> does it shoot upward or down or across?
> what causes it to happen, can a lady be slapped on the bottom (if she likes that) and squirt? or does have to be more contact? can she squirt in her sleep?


----------



## bandit.45

GusPolinski said:


> ^This^
> 
> Also, think about stocking up on towels.


Yep. It wouldn't bother me at all to have a girlfriend who over-lubricates. I would just get one of those plastic bed-liners to protect the mattress. A man who loves his woman has to be willing to make adjustments. 

Personally I would love having a girlfriend who gets off that much. Beats having a frigid prude any day. As for getting soaked, so what? It would be fun to take the lovemaking into the shower for some rinse action. And I can take or leave getting BJs. I wouldn't break up with a multi-orgasmic woman like OP Just because she has gagging problems. 

The OP and her mate just seem to be sexually incompatible.


----------



## Threeblessings

Is there a section in the Guinness World Record Book for this? I've never heard of 40 orgasms in 1 lovemaking session.


----------



## bandit.45

Threeblessings said:


> Is there a section in the Guinness World Record Book for this? I've never heard of 40 orgasms in 1 lovemaking session.


For centuries scientists didn't believe in the existence of the Sumatran dwarf rhinoceros either. And yet...they do exist. Cute little buggers. Google them. 

Ease up on this chick. It's hard for women to talk about this stuff.


----------



## Phil Anders

bkyln309 said:


> Sorry but this is not real. No way. Just stick it in and she comes. NOT!! TROLL TROLL TROLL!


FWIW I've had one partner who did exactly that (orgasm immediately on penetration). Made things a bit weird as there was no buildup beyond foreplay, and it was usually her only climax. Luckily she didn't mind waiting for me to catch up. She'd be a PE sufferer's dream.:grin2:

If OP is for real, pegging would be an obvious and effective solution.


----------



## Heatherknows

bkyln309 said:


> I think you should just be done with sex.
> 
> However,
> 
> Sorry but this is not real. No way. Just stick it in and she comes. NOT!! TROLL TROLL TROLL!


If everyone knows this is a goofball post why is everyone providing serious answers?

What's up with that???:surprise:

Boredom?


----------



## Avogadro

If the moon is in it's proper phase and my wife is ovulating and into sex, she can orgasm 20+ times or more. Squirting the entire time, making a 3 foot wet spot or more. Usually I do the "come here" motion with two fingers and my tongue in the proper spot. I do end up with a pretty wet face/hair, but I don't mind taking one for the team haha.

She gets so wet and "opened up" after an hour and a half, that I simply can not really feel anything with Mr. Johnson. 

Why not do the obvious like we do? Let her sexual tension drop a bit and dry things out well with a soft hand towel? Then in missionary, she will flatten out her legs, cross her ankles and flex her leg muscles. 30 seconds later I am done, If I am so inclined.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Nice! )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starstarfish

Are we somehow honestly six pages in to giving serious advice about someone complaining about having 40 orgasms in a row with super squirting?

Hmm, I smell a troll ....


----------



## Elizabeth001

Starstarfish said:


> Are we somehow honestly six pages in to giving serious advice about someone complaining about having 40 orgasms in a row with super squirting?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I smell a troll ....



Yes but it's fun!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

